# Owning DWA and protocol for Republic of Ireland Citizens?



## TenyGicko (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm more of a hardcore lurker of forums than an avid poster, but looking, in the distant future, to get into the hobby of keeping DWA animals, the nastiest T's I've worked with in terms of attitude and venom have only been, my P.Ornata, H.Gigas and OBT. 

But I'd like to get involved with courses and hands on experience/apprenticeships before I commit myself to this dangerous but amazing hobby. And I would like to cover all bases of maintaining both the safety of myself, others around me and my animals. Especially since information for ROI keepers is so vague and frankly, almost non-existent. :banghead:

What will work for a DWA licence holder in the UK might not help me at all as an Irish Citizen, and I don't want anything to backfire, should the worst happen.

Are there any DWA keepers here from the Republic of Ireland? More specifically venomous spider/invert species? I would truly appreciate it if these questions could be answered to get a clearer idea of safely keeping these animals and having a protocol in the event of a bite.

-I know that, stupidly, in terms of licencing, none is required nor exists, to own DWA in Southern Ireland, but for your own animals, what are your protocols in the event you are bitten? How do they differ from a DWA holder's Protocol in the UK?

-Is there a hospital or facility on Mainland Ireland that supplies anti-venom for specific species? If in Ireland, what species' anti-venom do they keep?

-Did you contact your nearest local hospital or otherwise in advance to let them know, is this necessary and recommended?

-How did you first begin keeping Hot snakes/spiders as an Irish citizen? Did you travel to the UK for formal training or get apprenticed in any other way? I am very interested in Julian Clare's available courses in the UK if there are any slots available after this Summer for hands on mentoring.

-In particular the Latrodectus genus has really caught my eye for a "first" Venomous spider species, what are your thoughts? I'm really intrigued by Sicarius hahni also.

-And in regards to abiding by the rules on this forum and UK laws, is it legal and/or allowed in the UK and on this forum, for sellers to sell DWA animals to Irish keepers, as minus Northern Ireland, we have no means of acquiring a Licence.

-AND probably a silly question, will any of the above be changed in any way in regards to Brexit?

Thank you all very much in advance, I'm very new to researching venomous animal keeping, and I'm in absolutely no rush to own these animals before I feel ready and knowledgeable enough, and if there is any other advice, links or otherwise I would very much so appreciate it!

Regards!
-Ella


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

A licence is not required to sell only to keep. So it would be quite legal for you to buy from a UK keepers.
Equally, in Europe no licence exists. You may find more species available there than in the UK.


----------



## TenyGicko (Dec 21, 2016)

ian14 said:


> A licence is not required to sell only to keep. So it would be quite legal for you to buy from a UK keepers.
> Equally, in Europe no licence exists. You may find more species available there than in the UK.


Thank you. I'd be interested in travelling to Hamm or Houten in the next year or so when I get time, but I don't know if they sell DWA's I'll have to research more what they sell.
With transporting animals from here to Ireland, I'm assuming you have to drive there, considering there's hardly going to be a plane that allows a venomous or DWA animal on board or in cargo.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

TenyGicko said:


> Thank you. I'd be interested in travelling to Hamm or Houten in the next year or so when I get time, but I don't know if they sell DWA's I'll have to research more what they sell.
> With transporting animals from here to Ireland, I'm assuming you have to drive there, considering there's hardly going to be a plane that allows a venomous or DWA animal on board or in cargo.


There is a venomous room catering for these. Forget flying, the cost of putting a few animals in cargo is very high. Driving is your best bet.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Contact all of the Zoos in the country that deal with venomous species, and ask them which antivenoms they stock in case of an emergency. You'll need this in your bite protocols. 

I also recall antivenom from LSTM being flown to a snakebite victim in the Republican of Ireland, by Her Majesty's Royal Air Force, although I may be mistaken and that could well have been NI. It would be worth contacting LSTM to see what their policy is. Just bear in mind that it's going to cost you, if you ever needed to use it. The NHS is for UK citizens only.


----------



## Outlaw (Apr 24, 2018)

TenyGicko said:


> Thank you. I'd be interested in travelling to Hamm or Houten in the next year or so when I get time, but I don't know if they sell DWA's I'll have to research more what they sell.
> With transporting animals from here to Ireland, I'm assuming you have to drive there, considering there's hardly going to be a plane that allows a venomous or DWA animal on board or in cargo.


Hi TenyGicko,

The Houten "Snake Day" show is only for snakes (including venomous Sp.) Hamm, Germany would be the best option if it is Spiders that you are interested in. The venomous snakes have their own designated room with security controlling the number of people allowed in at any one time. When it comes to Spiders though, you can find vendors in the main hall selling Latrodectus, Phoneutria and other poetically dangerous species. I have brought Black Widows back for people in the past...... driven over and used the ferry.

Sending any livestock via air-cargo is expensive, but there are specialist companies that attend the shows and bring livestock back in climate controlled vans.

There is a little group of people at the National University of Ireland, Galway who are studying False Widow Spiders etc., who might have an idea as to the availability of the specific antivenoms. As you will appreciate, with your country not being part of the UK, there won't be the same cover in the case of bites from exotic venomous species as there is in Mainland Britain.


----------

